# Thoughts on DNS Brake Calipers



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

So I've got the dreaded seized brake calliper we've all heard of... Looking to replace (rear right if you're interested). Heard good things about Raybestos, but seems to be hard to get in Canada. Heard bad things about Cardone, which rules them out. A local store has DNS brake callipers. Apparently remanufactured here in Canada. Anybody had any experience with them? They run about $100 which ain't bad considering Napa's cheapest callipers are about $300...


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

They've been in business since 1977 so they must be doing something right. I payed about that a couple of weeks ago at a local auto parts place. I'm not sure who the manufacturer was. I did the left rear but the right will need to be done soon.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I've never used DNS, but I've seen them around on Canadian websites.

Like all remanufactured parts, it's really about the quality control of the various tolerances after cleaning (sand blasting or whatever) the original part. I've has some calipers that were just fine and some that leaked around the seals. 

There really isn't much to a caliper, so you'll know if it is leaking pretty quickly. Unlike a rebuilt CV joint, for example, where you really can't see what's going on inside the rubber boot.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I replaced that same caliper three years ago. Also a reman, but not sure what company and think it worked out to about $80 after core refund. It was the nissan part as it had the same stamping and part number as the original, even came with new caliper bolts. You may want to consider RockAuto if you can wait a number of days to get them and don't mind remailing your core. They have a good selection, and even with shipping you should be able to get one for 60 to 70 bucks.
https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog....5l+l4,1434432,brake+&+wheel+hub,caliper,1704

I note that you can also buy them with new hardware and brake pads already loaded for an extra 30 or so should you get the Raybestos pro grade loaded ones. Of course those are probably a better option if you are changing both sides and want new pads at the same time. Good luck with your repair.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Ah yep, thanks for the link! I just really wanted to buy from a physical store in Vancouver, due to the whole core refund issue... And I want to get the brakes sorted sooner rather than later. I'm driving down to the US next weekend, and I currently have a horrible noisy vibrating feeling when I brake that I am pretty sure is being caused by the brake calliper only making contact with one side of the rotor at the moment. Fingers crossed!

Look like I'm just going to go with DNS and I guess I can maybe return if it fails. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, I picked up the DNS calipers and installed. Seemed fine, though the slider pins were a bit dry so I packed a bunch more grease in them. Installed them and working fine, however I've now realised the other side are malfunctioning too. So I've bought some Beck Arnley ones from Lordco for 25 bucks more. Looks like we've got a brand comparison on the way! Out the box, the B/A ones have clearly been greased better...


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Beck Arnley has good quality parts. I've had many rebuilt calipers that appear to have not enough grease, Raybestos and many others. Don't judge them by the grease quantity.

In my opinion brake calipers are one of the weakest links on a modern automobile. They are basically the same as 40+ years ago. I have 3 cars and the X-Trail on the road and it seems I am constantly changing calipers, especially rear ones. The rear ones seem to get blasted with more dirt. salt and crud and have a shorter life expectancy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems people with the Rogue have the same problem as well. Both models use the same rear one pot calipers, pads, and rotors.
Of course, the more worn your pads are the farther out the caliper pot has to come out and I think that adds to their potential to develop problems. You read about this for front pads for the rogue as well. In this case, though, the calipers for ours and the Rogue are different. Those for the X trail had 2 caliper pistons for front ones whereas the Rogue uses just one large one similar to the rear ones we share. Servicing the brakes every year is the best thing you can do to prolong them.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

There are two things you need to check on the brake calipers: (1) make sure the sliding pins and rubber boots are in good shape and greased and (2) make sure the pads can actually move inside of the torque member and brake caliper. I've had to grind down the tabs on the brake pads to make sure they slide freely in the calipers. You'll have issues if the pads bind in the caliper/torque member.

I had 250,000 km on my x-trail. Replaced the front pads twice and the rear pads once. Never had to replace a caliper.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I had the rear calipers seized a bit in the last 6,7 years. The wife works near home (4km) and traveling on streets with a lot of stop signs doesn't get a lot of heat to the rear calipers. 
Last year, when i sold my civic, i ve installed new rotors,pads and sliding pins boots. 
After 1 winter of use( it slept in the garage every night), it looks like new. 
I ve applied anti-seize to the pads tabs to make sure it doesn't stick.


----------

